# Pompei



## Amoremio (11 Agosto 2010)

oggi leggevo questa notizia

http://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/2010/08/10/news/pompei_protezione_civile-6203403/?ref=HREC1-9

a me, credo lo sappiate, tutto il carrozzone della protezione civile fa, documentatamente, orrore e ribrezzo

orrido marchingegno creato per remunerare amici e marchette e lucrare ai danni della collettività, senza paura di speculare sulla pelle di chi dovrebbe essere aiutato

ma sul commissario straordinario di pompei, che non conosco, voglio dire una cosa:


sono stata a pompei 3 volte nella mia vita (finora)

la prima da adolescente: l'ho trovata sporca e con molti settori inagibili

la seconda qualche anno fa: sporchissima, piena di cattivi odori, inagibilissima, piena di cani randagi, anfiteatro ridotto a discarica con tufi incisi di messaggi di turisti vandali, camminamenti a rischio di gravi danni fisici causa alto pericolo di cadute per le buche e sconnessioni, guide (con facce da estorsori) che ti facevano fare un giretto a caro prezzo senza spiegazione alcuna... 'na tragggedia

la terza circa un mese fa: ...

STU-PE-FA-CEN-TE 
trasformata

pulitissima: neanche una cartaccia per terra (era pomeriggio);
i cani accuditi da associazioni per la tutela degli animali;
nell'anfiteatro stavano allestendo uno spettacolo serale
camminamenti sistemati con gettata di (udite udite) non asfalto ma cocciopesto riprodotto come in quell'epoca e in quella zona;
riduzione delle barriere architettoniche;
circuiti con proiezioni simili agli ologrammi di personaggi ricostruiti nelle loro sembianze con le stesse procedure che si usano per i teschi in anatomia forense applicate sui resti ossei trovati in loco;
percorsi multisensoriali ricostruiti con rigore;
bellissimo il cantiere di restauro visitabile dei "casti amanti"

mi sono informata in loco e anche dopo: sembra che tutto questo sia dovuto a quel commissario straordinario

se vi capita andate a visitarla
prima che un'altra persona rispedisca quella meraviglia nel degrado


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2010)

Finalmente posso andarci.
Il terrore di vedere quello che avevi visto le volte precedenti mi aveva trattenuta finora.


----------



## Iris (11 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Finalmente posso andarci.
> Il terrore di vedere quello che avevi visto le volte precedenti mi aveva trattenuta finora.


Io voglio portarci i miei figli.
Magari ad ottobre.


----------



## Micia (11 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> oggi leggevo questa notizia
> 
> http://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/2010/08/10/news/pompei_protezione_civile-6203403/?ref=HREC1-9
> 
> ...


olà..questo mi rincuora davvero.


----------



## Abigail (11 Agosto 2010)

Allora qualcosa che funziona c'è ancora!
Ci andrò certamente


----------



## Amoremio (11 Agosto 2010)

volete che vi relazioni anche sullo stato delle toilettes? :mexican:


----------



## Micia (11 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> volete che vi relazioni anche sullo stato delle toilettes? :mexican:


fondamentale.


----------



## Amoremio (11 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> fondamentale.


ragionevoli

spazi adeguati per non strusciare sulla tazza mentre chiudi la porta
pulizia visibile nonostante fosse orario prossimo alla chiusura e l'utenza non fosse stata proprio oxfordiana
niente puzze
fruibilita gratuita (a meno che l'eventuale addetto alla riscossione non fosse smontato in anticipo)

quando si dice una guida esaustiva eh? :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (11 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ragionevoli
> 
> spazi adeguati per non strusciare sulla tazza mentre chiudi la porta
> pulizia visibile nonostante fosse orario prossimo alla chiusura e l'utenza non fosse stata proprio oxfordiana
> ...


Ti si può assumere o fai come totò in guardie e ladri??:carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Agosto 2010)

*Scusate l'OT*

Ma ... "pompei" è il passato remoto di pompare o di pompinare? :rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (11 Agosto 2010)

:confuso:

lo stiamo perdendo

lo stiamo perdendo




oppure



passa, zoticone  :canna:


----------

